# wade fishing/gigging "barge" (net boat)



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

This is an older Fiberglass (no wood) flat bottomed net boat. I haven't used it like I thought I would.....I prefer to use the 18'skiff, but it IS pretty cool!

It's very light, floats in spit, overall dimensions about 4' X 2.5', useable floorspace about 2' X 3'. It easily holds a 48 qt cooler, a 12V batt., tackle box and more. I had it rigged w/2 flounder lights which I've canabalized for the skiff, but can show you what I did. You could easily add rod holders. It pulls easily, and is quite stable. It could use paint (if you care about looks). Located on Garcon Point. $50.
Sorry no pic. until next week. Camera is out of town with the wife.


----------

